# Has anyone's Chihuahua had Luxating Patella surgery?



## CrazyAboutMyBabies (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a male 9 month old Chi named Scooby. He has 
Grade 3 Luxating Patella in both back legs due to Injury and the vet wants to do surgery on both legs, in about 1 month, when his bones develop a little more. He has had bloodwork done and everything has come back normal. The vet put him on Metacam and I've heard good and bad things about it. Do you know anything about Metacam? If your Chihuahua has had this surgery done, can you please tell me what I should expect. The surgery is really scaring me. Was your dog in a lot of pain after surgery? How long before you started seeing improvement? Was the surgery successful? If you can give me some information on this and put my mind at ease, I would really appreciate any information you can give me. Thank You!
ADD: The picture I posted is of Scooby, when he was a little younger.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome to CP have a look at Jan896 post "Chico's surgery journey " i think it may interest you


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Scooby is such a little cutie!! My dogs have been on Metacam for pain with no complications. The first few days after the surgery will be the hardest, just keep up on the medicines the vet gives you. After that, some say the hardest part is keeping them still. Is your vet planning to do both at once? Usually it's done one at a time. The surgery has a great success rate. 

Here's Jan's thread on Chico's journey, hopefully it will help you on yours. Best of luck.
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/61811-chicos-surgery-journey-luxating-patella.html


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

There have been many on this forum with that surgery done. Chico just had his this past yr. I can relate to every feeling you are going thru right now. I was Terrified the day of the surgery... wondering if I was doing the right thing.... worrying about the pain Chico would be going thru.... Chico was groggy and sleepy when I brought him home... but the next morning he was up and walking around... gingerly using the leg alittle.... I had bought kennels, blankets... everything ... thinking his recoop time would need them... I used the kennels very little as he was in my lap when I was home.... I took 2 weeks off from work but probably only needed 2-3 days off with him.... these little dogs are much tougher than we give them credit for! Chico is using the leg 100% now(no limping) and is depending on it 100% since hurting his left knee and hip 2 days ago...

If I was to make a recommendation, it would be to do alot of research in your area and select a highly recommended surgeon. I took a couple of months just reading reviews online about the surgeons/hospitals in my area, talked to my Vet, talked to others.... and then choose the one I was comfortable with. It made a difference when the time came to hand Chico over to the surgeons hands that day... (but I still cried) 

good luck in your quest for surgery on your little one....


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Everyones said as much as i can.

Does he have alopecia or is it the photo?


----------

